# planning permisson



## carolann (20 Mar 2007)

hi i got planning permisson to build a house on a site after 8 years of applying, but now i cant get the money to build, would like to sell the site but was told as the planning permisson is in my name I cant . does anyone know a way around this.
thanks


----------



## KerryG (21 Mar 2007)

Hi
Is there a condition on the planning that only you as the applicant can live in the house for a set number of years?


----------



## erw fran (21 Mar 2007)

you can sell the site just not with your planning permission. If it is in a local needs area the person buying it would have to apply seperately for their own planning permission.


----------



## Avns1s (21 Mar 2007)

erw fran said:


> you can sell the site just not with your planning permission. If it is in a local needs area the person buying it would have to apply seperately for their own planning permission.


 Likely to be correct if there is an occupancy clause, BUT if the new applicant can justify their own local need then the fact that you already have planning permission might make it easier for them to get their approval.


----------



## erw fran (21 Mar 2007)

the occupancy clause does not apply in this situation as the house is not being built, the question asked is whether the site can be sold, not the house.


----------



## carolann (22 Mar 2007)

Yes there is condition on the planning saying i have to build and live there for 5 years, it was a site left to me by my late father on our own land .
tanks for the replys.
carolann


----------



## paulocon (22 Mar 2007)

carol,

You say the site was left to you by your father. The site may have had planning granted based on you qualifying for Local Needs. 

Is there a condition that you and you only can build?

By the way, I know of a few companies that specialise in self-build Mortgages if this is still an option..


----------



## erw fran (22 Mar 2007)

the occupancy clause is only relevant if you build the house, as you are not, any clauses in planning permission for you is irrelevant. Planning permission where local needs apply only apply to the person not the land. Therefore if you want to sell the land in an area where local needs apply, you would probably have to sell it "subject to planning permission" on the basis that the buyer would obtain planning permission off his own back, i.e. he/she can't use yours.


----------

